# (NE) HRCH Sundog's Arctic Timber MH QAA Yellow Stud



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

HRCH Sundog's Arctic Timber MH QAA (Yellow)
(FC-AFC Suncrest Wild Oats x Taylorlab's Moxie QAA)

OFA Hips (Excellent) LR-194148E25M-VPI
OFA Elbows (Normal) LR-EL51932M25-VPI
Eyes CERF Clear LR-EYE1113/44M-VPI
CNM Clear
EIC Clear

Timber is a very talented dog with a very outgoing personality. He is a very good looking 65-70lb dog with a great temperament. I couldn't ask for a better house dog and a better dog to be around my young children. He had 11 Derby points and was on the 2011 National Derby List. Timber is also Qualified All-Age (QAA) with a Qualifying 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and several JAM's. He has lots of drive and marks very well. Timber is a statue on the line and is a team player. He shows up to train everyday with a great attitude and loves to please. He also runs blinds very well and is actually one of his strongest points. Timber started his Hunt Test career in May 2013, and obtained his HRCH title in June 2013 and his MH title in July 2013. He qualified for the 2013 Master National and is 7-7 in Masters. Fresh Chilled Semen and Frozen Semen is also available. For more information including pictures and full pedigree please visit: http://lincolncreeklabs.com/studdogs.html or contact Justin. [email protected] or (402) 366-4967. $600.

************
_Duplicate ad posted

_HRCH Sundog's Arctic Timber MH QAA (Yellow)
(FC-AFC Suncrest Wild Oats x Taylorlab's Moxie QAA)

OFA Hips (Excellent) LR-194148E25M-VPI
OFA Elbows (Normal) LR-EL51932M25-VPI
Eyes CERF Clear LR-EYE1113/57M-VPI
CNM Clear
EIC Clear

Timber is a very talented dog with a very outgoing personality. He is a very good looking 70lb dog with a great temperament. I couldn't ask for a better house dog and a better dog to be around my young children. He had 11 Derby points and was on the 2011 National Derby List. Timber is also Qualified All-Age (QAA) with a Qualifying 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and several JAM's. He has lots of drive and marks very well. Timber is a statue on the line and is a team player. He shows up to train everyday with a great attitude and loves to please. He also runs blinds very well and is actually one of his strongest points. Timber started his Hunt Test career in May 2013, and obtained his HRCH title in June 2013 and his MH title in July 2013. He qualified for the 2013 Master National and is 7-7 in Masters. Fresh Chilled Semen and Frozen Semen is also available. For more information including pictures and full pedigree please visit: http://lincolncreeklabs.com/studdogs.html or contact Justin. [email protected] or (402) 366-4967. $600.


----------

